# Centaur



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I always get Centaur and Minotaur confused...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

centaur = 1/2 man 1/2 horse
minotaur = man with bull head and occasionally bull legs depending on the myth


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah, yes, well, good luck on that one!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

should probably mention that i kind of want to be able to walk backwards in this thing too.



me thinks the me in white coats will be looking for me soon...


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, with my building skills I think it would be easier to actually grow a horses body out of your torso than try to make one.

Sorry, I am no help at all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

have you seen those blowup costumes that they slip into that are a horse. maybe you could get some ideas from something like that. go into google and do horse costumes, even do centaur costumes. go to a store where they sell patterns. they might have a pattern that could give you an idea. 
cool, centaur is the sagistarian zodiac sign, fire


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Dogman - that is one tall order for a costume. You'd better call Hollywood!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

growing a horse out of my hindend would take too long.

the inflate-a-horse sounds useful and possibly a hard to explain situation to be caught in ^_^

hollywood is all cgi now, no love for creature constructors.

leos are fire signs too

thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

the dogman said:


> Okay, i realize i might have hit a new edge to insanity but i want to make a walking centaur costume that doesn't need a second person playing the hindend (cuz thats really humiliating).
> 
> so i have spent a month now sketching out plans and building a model, (may the plastic forks rest in peace) and then it hit me that i should ask around here to see if anyone had already done it and get suggestions on the easiest way to go about such a task, like build plans, materials etc.
> 
> so does anyone here know how to go about such a task, or atleast where i should look for help?


I have a idea take the back half of this Deer Prop. and use it for the horse body then you can cut the hind end legs free from the back and put a swivel hip action on them and reinsert them back into the body of the deer. Then attach a rod at the bottom of the feet on both sides to the shoes you will be wearing so the back feet move with your feet when you walk. Then you take some faux hair that you can buy at Sally's Beauty Supply to make a Horse tail. Cover the whole deer and your self with faux fur that you can buy at Material shops like Joanne's Fabric's and you have your Centaur. Hope this Helped.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't know if any of these will help or inspire you - but good luck! And be sure to post your final product - it sounds really cool. 

http://fyuvix.deviantart.com/art/Centaur-Costume-Construction-76193852

http://www.yfxstudio.com/costume.htm

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071001231828AAyXfOo

http://www.victorianhalloween.com/oct/costumes/centaur.shtml

http://forums.cosplay.com/archive/index.php/t-33617.html

http://www.narniaweb.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=17595&SCRN=0&PN=1

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=centaur+costume&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-501&pstart=1&b=11


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Johnny, I ran across a couple of those without second thought, they are helpful.

I already have a working model of the frame for the legs. it's kind of an elaboration on the yfxstudio legs. 

I would rather use aluminum over pvc but I don't know if tubing would work better or if I should go with flat, erector set like pieces.

Which would have better stability and durability?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I also need ideas on how to cover said frame. there will be cables running through it so just about all of the inside needs to be hollow. 

I figure (semi)rigid foam for the legs with soft foam for joints but the rib cage might need to be something else, because it needs to support some of the weight and movement of the costume but should flex for realism.

Any ideas for the ribs and where I can find foam cheap are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.wolftronix.com/head2/index.htm
This is from another thread here. This guy's work amazes me. Look at how he builds a wire frame, starting out rough then adding more pieces to fill in the spaces until he has a wire "skin" to which he attaches pieces of faux fur. Could you use the same technique for your project?

For ribs, line up pieces of garden hose (cut to appropriate lengths) & wire them to your project's spine (about 1" apart). Use string or wire from each end back to the spine to keep them bowed. They will flex, ripple as you walk, and create a cavity to help hide your mechanics.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

wow that is amazing to cool


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone had done this a few years ago (2005 or 2006) at the Emerald Theater in Mt Clemens, MI. (near Detroit).

The legs and everything moved and I do believe it won 3 grand that year. You might be able to contact the bar for some pics - or search online for it.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

well snows going away so i might be able to start building soon.

right now full construction depends on what i do later this year, i have limited costume money so i may have to postpone building till later, when i most or all of the supplies.

but i love all the help everyones given and any advice is still welcome!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

LV that is wolfmans work he is so cool


----------

